
Hackers Gain Direct Access to US Power Grid Controls - Caveman_Coder
https://www.wired.com/story/hackers-gain-switch-flipping-access-to-us-power-systems/
======
Caveman_Coder
What is somewhat alarming about the security of electric grid systems is that
the industry seems to be going to a "security-through-procedural-compliance"
attitude. Let's hope the NERC-CIP people are codifying the right principles in
their standards [1].

[1]
[http://www.nerc.com/pa/Stand/Pages/CIPStandards.aspx](http://www.nerc.com/pa/Stand/Pages/CIPStandards.aspx)

